# Dell XPS 15 (2015) Windows 10 Laptop Problems on Boot



## pranavt (Jun 2, 2005)

I bought the new Dell XPS 15 a couple months ago and have this problem for a while but haven't been able to solve it. When I turn on the computer from complete shut down then the computer/browsers struggle on media heavy websites. For example youtube doesn't load and the tab crashes (I have tried Firefox, Chrome and Edge) until I restart the computer then it works absolutely fine.

I have all the latest updates Windows and driver updates from the Dell website.

Thank you for your help in advance!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

please send a paste of the info in the white box when you run this
http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

also please send a list of startup items that are enabled from task manager
right click the white Microsoft flag left of task bar
click task manager then if necessary click show more details
then click startup tab


----------



## pranavt (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks for the fast reply 

Sysinfo:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-6300HQ CPU @ 2.30GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 94 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8036 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 530, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 940605 MB, Free - 672287 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0X2P13
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

Startup:
Bluetooth Tray Application
Delayed launcher
HD Audio Background Process
NVIDIA Backend
NVIDIA Capture Server Proxy
Realtek HD Audio Manager
Waves MaxxAudio Service Application


----------



## pranavt (Jun 2, 2005)

I computer has two display adapters, in case you need to know as it doesn't show in the SysInfo

Along with the HD Graphics 530, I have the NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960M


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Disable in task manager the WavesMAXX Audio service
This will not stop the process running when you require it, it will only stop it running on startup
reboot and see how it is

2. Does the problem only occur when on battery or is it the same on mains power
On that computer processor power is reduced on battery to maintain battery life

3. Our system info utility is not always correct - are you using Defender - the fact it shows disabled is a glitch in our utility
OR do you still have the mcafee trial that came with the computer I think


----------



## pranavt (Jun 2, 2005)

1. Done

2. Problem occurs on both mains and battery

3. I am using Defender (it is enabled). Uninstalled McAfee as soon as I got the computer


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

and how is it with it disabled


> Disable in task manager the WavesMAXX Audio service
> This will not stop the process running when you require it, it will only stop it running on startup
> reboot *and see how it is*


2. when you uninstalled McAfee did you run the McAfee uninstaller or just uninstall from control panel

3.
Please go to this link
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/minitoolbox/

(it works on 10)

in the central window click the blue button download now
That is the Mini Tool Box by Farbar
click to ack that it is for private use
on the window with the check boxes click to check
ONLY the item installed programs
click GO
a notepad window will open
click the edit tab
select all
edit
copy
and then paste to reply


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Further to the above
Did you run the McAfee uninstall tool
If not I recommend you do
https://service.mcafee.com/webcente...l-state=1rk61n0ce_4&_afrLoop=230563793972438#!

after uninstalling from apps and features fragments can remain that keep aspects of McAfee active


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I think you have signed off
I have NOW signed off back about 1900 UK time


----------



## pranavt (Jun 2, 2005)

Yes apologies I had to go last night

Regarding McAfee I don't actually remember if it came with the computer (if it did then I definitely uninstalled it but then again don't remember the method I used). Could I still use the link you provided even if I never had McAfee installed?

I'll go through the other points you made tonight

Thanks again for all your hlep


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I am sure I cannot know, but according to dell that computer came with McAfee
12 month trial
Run the tool it will not do any harm


----------



## pranavt (Jun 2, 2005)

1. Still didnt work - just turned on my computer and had to restart as it wasnt working

2. Doing now

3. Find the paste below:
MiniToolBox by Farbar Version: 07-02-2016 01
Ran by Pranav (administrator) on 24-03-2016 at 00:44:33
Running from "C:\Users\Pranav\Downloads"
Microsoft Windows 10 Home (X64)
Model: XPS 15 9550 Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
Boot Mode: Normal
***************************************************************************

=========================== Installed Programs ============================

calibre (HKLM-x32\...\{33826741-79C8-4E19-ACD1-5085DE534AA6}) (Version: 2.51.0 - Kovid Goyal)
CCleaner (HKLM\...\CCleaner) (Version: 5.13 - Piriform)
Chrome Remote Desktop Host (HKLM-x32\...\{C230A275-D2A0-446B-ACE5-06BF067D50F2}) (Version: 50.0.2661.22 - Google Inc.)
Counter-Strike: Global Offensive (HKLM-x32\...\Steam App 730) (Version: - Valve)
D3DX10 (HKLM-x32\...\{E09C4DB7-630C-4F06-A631-8EA7239923AF}) (Version: 15.4.2368.0902 - Microsoft) Hidden
Dell Customer Connect (HKLM-x32\...\{124DE80C-9BFE-4D04-A8D9-69C5019DEEBF}) (Version: 1.3.28.0 - Dell Inc.)
Dell Data Vault (HKLM\...\{2E55EEFD-2162-4A7D-9158-EDB0305603A6}) (Version: 4.3.7.0 - Dell Inc.) Hidden
Dell Digital Delivery (HKLM-x32\...\{AB7F2792-2ED1-4C5C-9F28-680E5110BF72}) (Version: 3.1.1018.0 - Dell Products, LP)
Dell Foundation Services (HKLM\...\{AE5E3C86-2633-4DAF-A7F4-C43D1E738BAE}) (Version: 3.1.3300.0 - Dell Inc.)
Dell Help & Support (HKLM\...\{7B3E057E-F356-4DB0-A664-4FF813C73F20}) (Version: 2.1.59.0 - Dell Inc.) Hidden
Dell Help & Support (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{7B3E057E-F356-4DB0-A664-4FF813C73F20}) (Version: 2.1.59.0 - Dell Inc.)
Dell SupportAssist (HKLM\...\PC-Doctor for Windows) (Version: 1.2.6745.47 - Dell)
Dell SupportAssistAgent (HKLM-x32\...\{B57A8AFE-6735-4497-BD52-BD2F838F5CF0}) (Version: 1.2.1.31 - Dell)
Dell System Detect (HKCU\...\58d94f3ce2c27db0) (Version: 7.3.0.6 - Dell)
Dell Update (HKLM-x32\...\{DB82968B-57A4-4397-81A5-ECAB21B5DFCD}) (Version: 1.7.1015.0 - Dell Inc.)
Dropbox (HKLM-x32\...\Dropbox) (Version: 3.16.1 - Dropbox, Inc.)
Dropbox Update Helper (HKLM-x32\...\{099218A5-A723-43DC-8DB5-6173656A1E94}) (Version: 1.3.27.77 - Dropbox, Inc.) Hidden
DW WLAN Card (HKLM\...\DW WLAN Card) (Version: 1.555.0.0 - Dell Inc.)
Evernote v. 5.9.6 (HKLM-x32\...\{A542D366-9877-11E5-B101-005056951CAD}) (Version: 5.9.6.9494 - Evernote Corp.)
Google Chrome (HKLM-x32\...\Google Chrome) (Version: 49.0.2623.87 - Google Inc.)
Google Drive (HKLM-x32\...\{895D0391-459F-4D45-B8DD-13F0DE70C66E}) (Version: 1.28.1549.1322 - Google, Inc.)
Google Update Helper (HKLM-x32\...\{60EC980A-BDA2-4CB6-A427-B07A5498B4CA}) (Version: 1.3.29.5 - Google Inc.) Hidden
Intel(R) Chipset Device Software (HKLM-x32\...\{a2d9fda8-65eb-4c06-81ef-31e0a4daa335}) (Version: 10.1.1.11 - Intel(R) Corporation) Hidden
Intel(R) Dynamic Platform and Thermal Framework (HKLM-x32\...\{654EE65D-FAA4-4EA6-8C07-DC94E6A304D4}) (Version: 8.1.10604.207 - Intel Corporation)
Intel(R) HID Event Filter (HKLM-x32\...\3FB06EEC-013D-4366-9918-71B97DFB84EB) (Version: 1.1.0.310 - Intel Corporation)
Intel(R) Management Engine Components (HKLM\...\{1CEAC85D-2590-4760-800F-8DE5E91F3700}) (Version: 11.0.0.1167 - Intel Corporation)
Intel(R) Processor Graphics (HKLM-x32\...\{F0E3AD40-2BBD-4360-9C76-B9AC9A5886EA}) (Version: 20.19.15.4331 - Intel Corporation)
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology (HKLM\...\{409CB30E-E457-4008-9B1A-ED1B9EA21140}) (Version: 14.5.2.1088 - Intel Corporation)
Intel(R) Serial IO (HKLM\...\{9FD91C5C-44AE-4D9D-85BE-AE52816B0294}) (Version: 30.100.1519.7 - Intel Corporation)
Intel® Security Assist (HKLM-x32\...\{4B230374-6475-4A73-BA6E-41015E9C5013}) (Version: 1.0.0.532 - Intel Corporation)
Maxx Audio Installer (x64) (HKLM\...\{307032B2-6AF2-46D7-B933-62438DEB2B9A}) (Version: 2.6.6570.2 - Waves Audio Ltd.) Hidden
Microsoft ASP.NET MVC 4 Runtime (HKLM-x32\...\{3FE312D5-B862-40CE-8E4E-A6D8ABF62736}) (Version: 4.0.40804.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2016 - en-us (HKLM\...\ProPlusRetail - en-us) (Version: 16.0.6568.2036 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Silverlight (HKLM\...\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}) (Version: 5.1.41212.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU] (HKLM-x32\...\{F0B430D1-B6AA-473D-9B06-AA3DD01FD0B8}) (Version: 3.1.0000 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visio Professional 2016 - en-us (HKLM\...\VisioProRetail - en-us) (Version: 16.0.6568.2036 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x64) - 11.0.61030 (HKLM-x32\...\{ca67548a-5ebe-413a-b50c-4b9ceb6d66c6}) (Version: 11.0.61030.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x86) - 11.0.61030 (HKLM-x32\...\{33d1fd90-4274-48a1-9bc1-97e33d9c2d6f}) (Version: 11.0.61030.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2013 Preview Redistributable (x64) - 12.0.20617 (HKLM-x32\...\{448652c1-f5f3-4230-98c6-68c10c88b1fb}) (Version: 12.0.20617.1 - Microsoft Corporation)
Movie Maker (HKLM-x32\...\{38F03569-A636-4CF3-BDDE-032C8C251304}) (Version: 16.4.3528.0331 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Movie Maker (HKLM-x32\...\{DD67BE4B-7E62-4215-AFA3-F123A800A389}) (Version: 16.4.3528.0331 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Movie Maker (HKLM-x32\...\{EB3DF0F0-0525-4C5A-A2F8-DEC868A3075D}) (Version: 16.4.3528.0331 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Mozilla Firefox 45.0.1 (x86 en-GB) (HKLM-x32\...\Mozilla Firefox 45.0.1 (x86 en-GB)) (Version: 45.0.1 - Mozilla)
Mozilla Maintenance Service (HKLM-x32\...\MozillaMaintenanceService) (Version: 45.0.1.5918 - Mozilla)
NVIDIA 3D Vision Driver 361.43 (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.3DVision) (Version: 361.43 - NVIDIA Corporation)
NVIDIA GeForce Experience 2.8.1.21 (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.GFExperience) (Version: 2.8.1.21 - NVIDIA Corporation)
NVIDIA Graphics Driver 361.43 (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.Driver) (Version: 361.43 - NVIDIA Corporation)
NVIDIA PhysX System Software 9.15.0428 (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_Display.PhysX) (Version: 9.15.0428 - NVIDIA Corporation)
Office 16 Click-to-Run Extensibility Component (HKLM-x32\...\{90160000-008C-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 16.0.6528.1017 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Office 16 Click-to-Run Licensing Component (HKLM\...\{90160000-008F-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 16.0.6528.1017 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Office 16 Click-to-Run Localization Component (HKLM-x32\...\{90160000-008C-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}) (Version: 16.0.6528.1017 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
PDF-Viewer (HKLM\...\{A278382D-4F1B-4D47-9885-8523F7261E8D}_is1) (Version: 2.5.315.0 - Tracker Software Products Ltd)
Product Registration (HKLM\...\{C1600AC7-74E3-4BB5-8B42-B13653792252}) (Version: 2.2.38.0 - Dell Inc.) Hidden
Product Registration (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{C1600AC7-74E3-4BB5-8B42-B13653792252}) (Version: 2.2.38.0 - Dell Inc.)
qBittorrent 3.3.3 (HKLM-x32\...\qBittorrent) (Version: 3.3.3 - The qBittorrent project)
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver (HKLM-x32\...\{F132AF7F-7BCA-4EDE-8A7C-958108FE7DBC}) (Version: 6.0.1.7628 - Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
Realtek USB Audio (HKLM-x32\...\{0A46A65D-89AC-464C-8026-3CD44960BD04}) (Version: 6.3.9600.41 - Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
SHIELD Streaming (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_GFExperience.NvStreamSrv) (Version: 4.1.0250 - NVIDIA Corporation) Hidden
SHIELD Wireless Controller Driver (HKLM\...\{B2FE1952-0186-46C3-BAEC-A80AA35AC5B8}_ShieldWirelessController) (Version: 2.8.1.21 - NVIDIA Corporation) Hidden
Spotify (HKCU\...\Spotify) (Version: 1.0.25.127.g58007b4c - Spotify AB)
ST Microelectronics 3 Axis Digital Accelerometer Solution (HKLM-x32\...\{9C24F411-9CA7-4A8A-91F3-F08A4A38EB31}) (Version: 4.10.0067 - ST Microelectronics)
Steam (HKLM-x32\...\Steam) (Version: 2.10.91.91 - Valve Corporation)
Thunderbolt(TM) Software (HKLM-x32\...\{5B88BE64-93E7-4D6B-83D0-37B911166FF2}) (Version: 15.2.35.250 - Intel Corporation)
TorrentsTime Media Player (HKLM\...\TorrentsTime Media Player_is1) (Version: 1.1.9.1 - Torrents Time)
VLC media player (HKLM-x32\...\VLC media player) (Version: 2.2.1 - VideoLAN)
WIDCOMM Bluetooth Software (HKLM\...\{C6D9ED03-6FCF-4410-9CB7-45CA285F9E11}) (Version: 12.0.1.730 - Broadcom Corporation)
Windows Live Essentials (HKLM-x32\...\WinLiveSuite) (Version: 16.4.3528.0331 - Microsoft Corporation)

**** End of log ****


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. May I ask how you use this


> CCleaner (HKLM\...\CCleaner) (Version: 5.13 - Piriform)


the registry cleaning aspect should NOT be used.
It is not meant to be a system maintenance tool
It will cause problems

2. The general CCleaner used in default setting on windows 10 will also cause problems, as it will delete some files which windows 10 needs to run correctly

3. IF CCleaner is being run before you shut down OR indeed on startup this MAY be the cuase of the problems you describe

4. and please let me know when you have run that mcafee tool

5. Right click the white Microsoft flag
click command prompt admin
when the prompt opens
type
sfc /scannow
please report results
if problems are found that cannot be fixed by sfc - system file check
reboot and run again
if problems still found
reboot and run ONCE more
if it still finds problems that cannot be fixed
we will deal with that when you reply


----------



## pranavt (Jun 2, 2005)

Ran the McAfee cleaner. Worked fine

Restarted the computer from the uninstaller and had the problem again...until I did a manual restart then the computer worked fine


----------



## pranavt (Jun 2, 2005)

For Ccleaner I just use the delete temp file option - that to very rarely (and only if I manually run it, the auto is switched off)

I have used the registry cleaner aspect of it before but not in a while - not sure if this is causing the problem


----------



## pranavt (Jun 2, 2005)

Running the sfc check now. Will let you know the results

Btw do you understand the actual issue I am facing? I just read back what I wrote and not sure if I described it well. Its pretty weird


----------



## pranavt (Jun 2, 2005)

This was the result:

C:\WINDOWS\system32>sfc /scannow

Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.

Beginning verification phase of system scan.
Verification 100% complete.

Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes I understand when you boot from a shutdown you cannot access YouTube etc until you reboot

1. How are you connected to the internet - wireless or hardwired
If wireless go to Control Panel
power options and on your existing plan click change settings, then click change advanced settings
scroll in the white box to wireless
open that and on options set maximum performance
if that is a change then click OK and save changes

Whilst there have a look at processor power management and what is minimum set on please

2. I cannot really relate it to the need for a scan with malwarebytes but lets do one anyway and see what it finds. Torrents are a sure way to obtain unwanted adware/spyware etc.
Download the free malwarebytes
Although it is the free one please ensure you OPT OUT of the offer of the 30 day trial of the premium edition. This is done during the installation program
After install it will check for updates
Then scan and after the scan has completed
click the history tab
on the left margin click application logs
then click to select scan log
then on the next window click export
to clipboard
and paste to reply

NOTE PLEASE DO ENSURE that you opt out of the 30 day trial, you want the free edition only

https://www.malwarebytes.org/mwb-download/

scroll down Download is on left column free edition


----------



## pranavt (Jun 2, 2005)

Sorry for the late reply - was away for the weekend

1. Wireless connection
It was already maximum performance
The minimum processor rate is set to 5% to both battery and plugged in 

2. Will run the scan and revert

Do you think this could be a hardware issue? Or is it definitely a software issue?

Thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I think software but lets wait and see what the scan results are
Can you connect hard wired - Ethernet?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

WAIT PLEASE until after the scan results and if you can try connecting hard wired
THIS post is for later
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...ics-Driver-for-Windows-7-8-1-10-15-40-6th-Gen

Please do not execute that linked driver now


----------



## pranavt (Jun 2, 2005)

So I scanned using Malwarebytes and found no threats. See below the copy of the Scan Log

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
www.malwarebytes.org

Scan Date: 31/03/16
Scan Time: 01:24 AM
Logfile: 
Administrator: Yes

Version: 2.2.1.1043
Malware Database: v2016.03.30.08
Rootkit Database: v2016.03.30.01
License: Free
Malware Protection: Disabled
Malicious Website Protection: Disabled
Self-protection: Disabled

OS: Windows 10
CPU: x64
File System: NTFS
User: Pranav

Scan Type: Threat Scan
Result: Completed
Objects Scanned: 348658
Time Elapsed: 27 min, 14 sec

Memory: Enabled
Startup: Enabled
Filesystem: Enabled
Archives: Enabled
Rootkits: Disabled
Heuristics: Enabled
PUP: Enabled
PUM: Enabled

Processes: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Modules: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Files: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Physical Sectors: 0
(No malicious items detected)

(end)


----------



## pranavt (Jun 2, 2005)

My laptop doesnt have an ethernet port and the router isn't in an accessible location either. So hard wiring won't be a possibility sorry :S


----------



## pranavt (Jun 2, 2005)

Let me know if you want me to try the linked driver..thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes please now I know that scan is clean


----------



## pranavt (Jun 2, 2005)

I downloaded the right driver (Windows 10 64x) but whenever I try and install it I get the following message:

Error
The operating system is not supported

I then get directed to the following link: http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/graphics-drivers/000005469.html


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Is it the xps 15 9550

if so try this one
http://downloads.dell.com/FOLDER03615708M/1/Video_Driver_6XYJ4_WN32_20.19.15.4390_A05.EXE

Note
This file will automatically self-install after downloading

then restart and test


----------



## pranavt (Jun 2, 2005)

Tried it and it installed correctly. Unfortunately the problem still stands


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

clean boot it and test

From Start, search for msconfig.
Select System Configuration from the search results.

On the Services tab of the System Configuration dialog box,* tap or click to select the Hide all Microsoft services check box*, and then tap or click Disable all.










On the Startup tab of the System Configuration dialog box, tap or click Open Task Manager.










On the Startup tab in Task Manager, for each startup item, select the item and then click Disable.










Close Task Manager.
On the Startup tab of the System Configuration dialog box, tap or click OK, and then restart the computer.
8. If you receive the message re msconfig settings have been changed click to check the box do not show this message again

9. Now shut down again as normal and see how it is on first start


----------



## pranavt (Jun 2, 2005)

I did all of the above and it didnt work


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Return to normal boot

msconfig
On the *General* tab, tap or click the *Normal Startup* option.
Tap or click the Services tab, clear the check box beside Hide all Microsoft services, and then tap or click Enable all.
tap or click the Startup tab, and then tap or click Open Task Manager.
In task manager, enable all of your startup programs, and then tap or click OK.
When you are prompted to restart the computer, tap or click *Restart*.
Go back to control panel and power please where you checked processor minimum state
what options do you have for power plans


----------



## pranavt (Jun 2, 2005)

I have Balanced, Power Saver and High Performance

Currently its on Balanced


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

try it on high performance
set that plan by clicking to check the circle
reboot and test how it is on YouTube
The shut down and see what happens


----------



## pranavt (Jun 2, 2005)

No luck :/


----------



## pranavt (Jun 2, 2005)

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Firstly my apologies
I somehow missed your post
I have been rather busy with matters outside of the site
I will look through the topic tomorrow - Tuesday evening and post
Once again I am sorry


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. What is the minimum processor rate on the high performance scheme


> The minimum processor rate is set to 5% to both battery and plugged in


it was 5% on balanced
IF it is 5% and changing it does not work - after reboot of course, then proceed to 2

2. I have read of similar problems being solved by the latest BIOS release

Browse to the Dell Support website.
Select your Dell Product using one of the following methods:
Click *Detect Product*. This will install the Dell System Detect application on your computer which will automatically identify your Dell computer.
Enter the *Service Tag* or *Express Service Code* of your Dell computer and click *Submit*.
Click on *View Products* and manually select your Dell computer from the list of options.
On the Product Support page, Click the *Drivers & Downloads* tab on the left pane.
On the right side, ensure that the correct Windows Operating System is selected. If not, click *Change OS* and select the correct Operating System installed on your Dell computer.
From the list of driver categories, click on *BIOS* to expand the menu.
You will find the latest BIOS Update file listed. Click on *Download File* to start downloading the file to your computer.
Click *Save* on the download prompt.
Go to the location where the file was downloaded.
*Right-click* on the downloaded BIOS Update executable file and click *Run as Administrator*.
If you notice a prompt from User Account Control, click *Yes*.
Click *Yes* on the BIOS Update Program window.
Follow the on-screen instructions to complete the BIOS Update. Your computer may restart a few times to complete the BIOS Update procedure.
ENSURE you are on mains power and not battery

As far as I can see latest release is 12 April 2016


----------



## pranavt (Jun 2, 2005)

No problem at all! I was actually travelling myself. Just updated the BIOS - will let you know on the effects


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

will wait to hear from you


----------



## pranavt (Jun 2, 2005)

Still no luck


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I regret I have no further suggestions
I suggest you refer the problem to Dell as soon as possible
I have little doubt that they will suggest a refresh or reset of windows
Whether that will cure the problem I honestly cannot say
I think you should refer to Dell asap and certainly before you try any such steps yourself


----------

